

Filmmaker David Lynch on the iPhone - henning
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKiIroiCvZ0

======
allenbrunson
very misleading title. this is not the filmmaker talking about iphone, it's
him talking about watching movies on phone-sized devices.

